# Ok to boil chicken?



## Guest

Im currently on a cut and really stuggleing getting chicken down me, ive been cooking it on the foreman grill and eating it dry with out sauces etc.

Just wondering will it be okay to boil?

Any help apperciated, cheer.


----------



## cellaratt

You can but it's nasty...


----------



## Guest

how long would I need to boil it for?

What other way would be good to cook chicken so its got some moister left, so I dont need to drink a mouthfull of water with it to get it down me,

Cheers.


----------



## cellaratt

DIRECTIONS:

Place chicken in a large pot add water to cover. Cover pot and bring to a boil; reduce heat to a gentle boil and cook for about 90 minutes. Remove chicken, let cool and shred or chop the meat.

I prefer mine grilled...or broiled


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

I don;t know how long exactly, but i'd imagine you would be able to tell when the chicken was white throughout. Don;t think it would be too nice tbh though...

I would wrap in tinfoil and stick in the oven for about 40-50 mins....Always tastes good with a nice texture..


----------



## gym rat

agree with jimmy, half an hour in the oven makes it nice and moist


----------



## genesis

I eat most of my chicken boiled, i think its lovely about half an hour for a few fillets is fine, drain the water and boil again for a further few minutes, makes the chicken really moist


----------



## irwit

cook it in the foreman but wrap it in tinfoil first. keeps it REALLY juicy, throw in some spices aswell and its even better. Also means theres very little to clean up afterwards Boiled chicken just seems wrong !


----------



## leeston

try microwaving it, I used to but got fed of it after a bit.


----------



## robdog

The reason your chicken is dry is because its over cooked. Chicken should be cooked through but not over cooked.

You just have to practice but if you get it right its as moist as any meat.


----------



## Guest

i eat boiled chicken often too, i put two fillets in a pot cover with kettle water, chuck in half a lemon turn the heat on low and leave for 20-30 mins


----------



## leeston

kettle water - is that a northern thing?


----------



## MXD

Yummy boiled chicken!.... PSML


----------



## bkotey

leeston said:


> kettle water - is that a northern thing?


I It is lad! :cool2: lol


----------



## bkotey

U need to learn how to grill it properly then and only then with a big dollop of hot sauce can u truly enjoy it lol


----------



## donggle

when i get a curry from a restaurant from mine the chicken is boiled before it's put into the curry. dead soft, it's lovely, but i've never tried it myself, might give it a go.


----------



## Iron19

Just the sound of boiled chicken sounds wrong to me.lol. Much prefer to microwave or grill it.


----------



## Lea

Iron19 said:


> Just the sound of boiled chicken sounds wrong to me.lol. Much prefer to microwave or grill it.


I have to agree I think it would taste really gash....lol

I either chop it up and dry fry it..stir fry style...and toss in some veg and beansprouts...yummy or tin foil parcel with a drop of water and some dried herbs and garlic...very moist....

Im now hungry...lol


----------



## robdog

Poached chicken is fine depending on what you poach it in. Fry it off a little first then ass some light stock, veggies and some pearl barley and its fine a nice chicken stew.


----------



## The Gimp

irwit said:


> cook it in the foreman but wrap it in tinfoil first. keeps it REALLY juicy, throw in some spices aswell and its even better. Also means theres very little to clean up afterwards Boiled chicken just seems wrong !


My first post here guys. HI!!!

Absolutely have to cook it in foil, tastes like a bloody dream. Most succulent chicken I had ever cooked.


----------



## Ziricote

Pretty sure the chicken you get on those pre-pack chicken and lettuce etc sandwiches are boiled as the consistency of the meat is similar to the chicken I used to boil.

I think boiling chicken if done correctly (ie not over or under boiling) lends itself more to adding herbs and spices than cooking it on the grill or pan but that's just me.


----------



## fats

Also another first post, but you could steam it, keeps it moist, flavoursome and all the nutrients.

Simply put, if it's dry, it's over cooked.


----------



## Dchef

there is no need to cook the chicken longer then 20-25 min and no worries that it is slightly pinkish in the middle so long it is not raw...

owen cook the chicken at 140C 25min with some olive oil seasoning, herbs, like garlic, thyme rosemarry.

boil with in veg stock , garlic, bayleave, onion, carrot, herbs, 25min

grill the chicken for 5min then finish in the owen as grilling to long tend to dry the chicken.... for best result, pan fry quickly to seal the chicken then grill it.....

for extra flavor add bacon when cooking, baking then remove the bacon if you dont want the extra calories....

steaming will keep most of the moist and if you cool the chicken down as fast as possible you will keep the moist..... you will get that dry look if you let the chicken cool down in room temp!


----------



## N2GB

Dchef said:


> there is no need to cook the chicken longer then 20-25 min and no worries that it is slightly pinkish in the middle so long it is not raw...
> 
> !


 Do you have abad belly after eating chicken by any chance?????????


----------



## wombat68

cellaratt said:


> DIRECTIONS:
> 
> I prefer mine grilled...or broiled


Whats broiled ? Have seen it mentioned but never really known that it is


----------



## miles2345

i slice breasts thru the middle first an george forman them for a couple of mins with jerk spice, then if cooking for the whole day put em in sandwich bag, knot and put in a clip-tight lunch box its ace.


----------



## N2GB

wombat68 said:


> Whats broiled ? Have seen it mentioned but never really known that it is


American term for grilling


----------



## Dchef

need2getbigger said:


> Do you have abad belly after eating chicken by any chance?????????


yes :whistling:

i am chef so i have cooked my fare deal of chicken in my days:cool:

if i am home i normal dice my chicken and quickly fry them in a pan with some onion, garlic and herbs... only take about 5min.... if i want to fancy it up a bit i add some withe wine in the end to get the steaming effect... yummie


----------



## N2GB

Dchef said:


> yes :whistling:
> 
> i am chef so i have cooked my fare deal of chicken in my days:cool:


Ditto...

This is what I was told in college about cooking poultry

Poultry should be cooked thoroughly.To test if poultry is cooked pierce the flesh through the thickest part with a skewer,,the juices should run clear,,never pink..

Maybe we shall have to agree to disagree on this one


----------



## Dchef

ok!!!! my bad! i did not say pink i said pinkish witch i meant clear, bad choice of words :innocent:

these days there is not big risk to get salmonella as the controls are very strict and if you are using common sens while handling the meat, there would be nothing to worrie about.


----------

